# When did your dogs develop broad chest



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

I was reading something today and it was saying how apbt front legs are spread farther apart then normal so they can develop broad chest and i was wondering is this something that develops over time or should it already be happenig butterscotch is getting a broad chest or wat not but her legs arent spread that far apart......


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> I was reading something today and it was saying how apbt front legs are spread farther apart then normal so they can develop broad chest and i was wondering is this something that develops over time or should it already be happenig butterscotch is getting a broad chest or wat not *but her legs arent spread that far apart*......


That's a good thing. They're not supposed to be that far apart.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

oh ok i kno i saw some pits legs were not to far apart but they were far enough but there chest for friggin huge


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

If there legs are far apart or bow legged that's poor conformation, Not of breeding quality.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

ok thank you


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

chest width really depends on genetics,and dogs usually are fully developed around two/two and a half...........
bullbreedlover,
how old are you?


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

diva's legs have been cocked outward since her first day with us. shes 15 weeks now and anytime she sits or stands naturally her legs are about 5-6inches apart if not more. should i be worried?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> If there legs are far apart or bow legged that's poor conformation, Not of breeding quality.


thats true if you respect the standard, then you got peopel on the other side of the fence that think if they arnt bowed there not breeding quality lol


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Cute pup bluediva


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

She's not that bad. To be honest with ya you can't judge her yet anyway. Let her grow up. I can't speak for everyone but puppies can go through some weird growth stages...At least that's been my experience...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

wheezie said:


> thats true if you respect the standard, then you got peopel on the other side of the fence that think if they arnt bowed there not breeding quality lol


Mybad, I left that part out didn't I...:hammer: LOL


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

Thats A Real Good Looking Pup If U Ask Me


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

cane76 said:


> chest width really depends on genetics,and dogs usually are fully developed around two/two and a half...........
> bullbreedlover,
> how old are you?


Im 19 years old why....


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I think male apbts carry more weight in their chests than females do.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> Im 19 years old why....


just curious,you seem very young.you show a good willingness to learn.thats good.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

cane76 said:


> just curious,you seem very young.you show a good willingness to learn.thats good.


oh well im very young to the breed what do they call it now days a noob lol yea i want to know all that i can so i know that im raising butterscotch the right way even though she's half and half and i really just love the breed


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Unfortunately there are a lot of breeders purposely producing dogs way out of standard so it is easy for those new to the breed to get confused. Don't be afraid to ask questions it is the only way to learn

APBTs were not meant to have huge broad chests
To help you out look at this link it shows the standard plus good and bad examples of it
www.apbtconformation.com
up:


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Patch O' Pits said:


> Unfortunately there are a l9ot of breeders purposely producing dogs way out of standard so it is easy for those new to the breed to get confused. Don't be afraid to ask questions it is the only way to learn
> 
> APBTs were not meant to have huge broad chests
> To help you out look at this link it shows the standard plus good and bad examples of it
> ...


Thanks that helped alot:thumbsup: :cheers:


----------

